# startup scripts



## 20machinm (Jun 4, 2008)

I want to put this command in a startup script:

xset m 0 0

I believe it disables mouse pointer acceleration and sets a common sensitivity. I can input this through the console but I want it to be permanent and so I think it needs to go in a startup script. How can I do this? I use Ubuntu (Hardy Heron).

Cheers.


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 5, 2008)

any help please?


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 5, 2008)

solved


----------

